# filling 2 tanks with..



## Kruggar (Jun 29, 2011)

..what?
I have 2 tanks that i've been looking to get my first pets into. The 12"x12"x18" aqua terra seen below, and a 8"w x 16"l x 8"h low terrarium, I'd love to get a tarantula or scorpion, but because we currently live in a small apartment my wife would be forced to see them . She has however conceded to getting some type of lizard or amphibian. 






source:http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/natural_terrarium_mini.php

her conditions are as follows, 
- must only be a herbivore (or mostly so), this one narrows the spectrum waaay down, amphibians excepted
- it cannot lose its tail, or if it can lose its tail, must grow it back. Stubby look freaks her out 
- the more colourful the better...  we both think so

I'd like something that can be communal for the bigger tank, why have 1 when you can have 3? Also we both like the idea of live plants in there too.

I'd be okay getting a gecko, but they aren't something that ever struck a cord with me. I'm really interested in Abronia gramanea, 





sorce: http://www.roachforum.com/index.php?showtopic=2483

...but I think this tank would be a little too small for more then 1. But it seems suited to an arboreal species. This guy has several in what looks to be a 24x 24 x12 tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBObVn-pIg&NR=1&feature=fvwp
They really are gorgeous little reptiles. 

As for the smaller tank which it isn't waterproof, apparently came from a lab so there is a 2 inch hole drilled through the bottom for rats or who knows what. I've stuffed it with pink styrofoam for now. I imagine that its resident would have to be something very small and terrestrial, (like a scorpion! :wall: or spider! :wall and that doesn't move around much (like mantids or a beetle culture!  she wouldn't go for that....yet)

...until we decide I'm going to be rearing monarchs in the large tank, if i find any eggs.

Oh also, money isn't too much of a problem as we will be saving up for whatever we decide on. So i ask you to help me figure out the perfect pets for these two tanks, any input at all would be appreciated. 

Thanks again folks,
Kruggar.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jun 29, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't reccomend any reptile or amphibian for the smaller tank.  About thing I could advise in that tank would be either inverts or plants (carnivorous plants are neat).

For the larger one: with that orientation of tank, you'd need something arboreal, which essentially rules out caecilians, newts, or salamanders, so that's just frogs/toads on the amphibian side--and AFAIK, frogs/toads=insectivore.  Would she be OK with something that eats mostly fruit flies?  Because a dart frog might work in there maybe.

As far as reptiles: Crested gecko is about the only thing I can reccomend.  They eat fruit/baby food mostly, but some insects occassionally from what I understand. The other arboreal geckos I know of are pretty much insectivores only.


----------



## dtknow (Jun 29, 2011)

For the rest terrarium I would hesitantly suggest a pair of mourning geckos...though they are quite shy and reclusive. A single dart frog(probably something decent sized like azureus/tinctorius) would make an interesting display and they are day active.

I cannot advise on Abronia-you'd ought to talk to a breeder about this. Of course if you are willing to drop that kind of money on one I'd assume you'd do plenty of research!

Pink tongue skinks get a little larger than Abronia and are also arboreal. They are much more affordable. Easy to keep and feed, canned dogfood/with bits of veggies and fruit mixed in dusted with calcium powder seems to be what many use. They are particularly fond of snails. 

Theirs always crested, gargoyle geckos, Eurydactyloides, Lygodactylus etc. For smaller geckos you need to be careful to insure these tanks are indeed escape proof-many such display cages have gaps etc. that can allow tiny geckos to squeeze out.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jun 29, 2011)

dtknow said:


> For the rest terrarium I would hesitantly suggest a pair of mourning geckos...though they are quite shy and reclusive. A single dart frog(probably something decent sized like azureus/tinctorius) would make an interesting display and they are day active.
> 
> I cannot advise on Abronia-you'd ought to talk to a breeder about this. Of course if you are willing to drop that kind of money on one I'd assume you'd do plenty of research!
> 
> ...


I really wouldn't reccomend cat or dogfood for a skink--having read sites for blue-tongues skinks and savannah monitors, I can't advise that for an reptile, and honestly, feel bad giving it to my cat.

I don't know if gargoyles are herbivores either, but darts aren't, I'm positive on that.


----------



## Kruggar (Jun 29, 2011)

Im thinking that she'd be alright with a dart frog, their cuteness would make up for the fruit flies to feed it. I was looking into this as an option, and I've seen many frog vivariums for sale at reptile shows. It would be very cool to grow a setup with some sort of water feature and a variety of tropical plants. 

Is this tank too small to have numerous frogs in?
Thanks for the input folks 

Edit:

I really like the looks of these ones, in particular this one .






http://coolamphibians.blogspot.com/2009/01/vivarium-photos-from-vivarium-concepts.html

Although mine would have to be much more vertical. Apparently the eco terra tanks can have water up to the height of the doors, which would be a neat thing to have. Also, would a vertical setup with lots of stacks rocks and plateaus be suitable for any species of newt/salamander? i understand that I wouldn't be seeing them as much as the dart frogs, but even having one of each would be neato. any info is extremely helpful. 

I'm disappointed that the smaller tanks cant house anything? small salamanders? no? 

Thanks


----------



## Kruggar (Jun 30, 2011)

UPDATE:

Okay so I've been doing my homework and I've discovered that a pair of small day geckos might be what the doctor ordered. I've talked to the little lady and she's (not thrilled) but alright with a insectivore, esp. because the day geckos eat baby food/fruit. 

I'm liking the not so inexpensive Phelsuma klemmeri (cheaper then the bronia gramanea $2000? why?) Apparently 2 can be quite happy in a well planted 12x12x18 tank.







Or a Gold Dust Day Gecko (Phelsuma laticauda). Only one would fit this tank i have, they grow to be 6 inches.






Or Lygodactylus luteopicturatus 2 should be fine






or finally Lygodactylus kimhowelli 2 as well 






Any input would be of great help to me. I'm going to post this on the gecko forums as well 

source images: http://www.geckosunlimited.com/community/day-geckos-phelsuma/45325-some-phelsuma-hot-shots.html
http://flickrhivemind.net/Tags/golddustdaygecko/Interesting
http://www.animalfarm.wz.cz/Lygodactylus_picturatus.htm
http://www.animalfarm.wz.cz/Lygodactylus_kimhowelli.htm


----------



## dtknow (Jul 1, 2011)

jebbewocky: I've read numerous websites and also talked to several breeders in person. One I spoke with has animals going on 20+ years on little more than pedigree canned dog food. If it ain't broken, it probably does not need fixing. You can always feed "better quality" dogfood if you so desire-I also offer premium quality dog food to my animal but more for the convenience than for any health benefits over using the standard canned Purina...buts who's to say the skinks are not benefiting from animal byproducts included in the cheap food?

Phesulma are very cute. If you/your wife likes blue-their is always Lygodactylus williamsi. I really hope more people breed these and get them established it seems their relative cheapness atm is discouraging people. No one seems to remember they were going for 1000 per pair a year or two ago.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 1, 2011)

Great! I'm hoping to get the planting and decor figured out shortly, once we nail exactly what species we are committing to.


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a GREAT idea for your taller tank.

Get yourself a crested gecko! They eat special paste-liek food that you must buy so youll never have to worry about crickets or anything.

Although they CAN drop their tail- they rarely do (At least from my experience)

They also have pretty yellows, oranges, browns, and even black colors. They look cool!

The best part is that they are very handleable, and dont seem to mind if you let them crawl around on your arm.




As for the smaller tank.. I agree with others, IDK if you can keep any kind of reptile in there except maybe anoles.

If you wanna go for frogs- you can get a dumpy tree frog, but they eat crickets.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 8, 2011)

Nope. after much consideration, and talking, we have decided to go for the more expensive _Phelsuma klemmeri_. They are the smallest gecko and if we get a lot of broad leaved plants and bamboo in there we should be able to house 3 comfortably. The females are nicely coloured like the males and that made us both happy. 

We will slowly be buying the items we need to house them and then save up to buy the little geckos  

thanks for everyone's input.

I'll keep up the results of the tank making.


----------

